# protected mode einschalten



## Tanor (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

ich hab mich schon länger mit Assembler beschäftigt, allerdings nur mit NASM. Nun versuche ich den protected mode zu verstehen. Als Beispiel habe ich dafür http://www.fh-zwickau.de/doc/prmo/pmtutor/code/pmode/pm_01.asm  gefunden.
Wer kann mir jetzt sagen, wie das im NASM aussehen müsste, vorallem der far-jump

Danke, für alle Hilfe.

Tanor


----------



## stephsto (17. Februar 2005)

Hi,
also eine gute Seite für solche sachen ist http://www.lowlevel.net.tc. Dort findest du auch ein Protected Mode Tutorial mit Code in nasm.



> wie das im NASM aussehen müsste, vorallem der far-jump



vor allem genau dieser FAR-Jump ist genau gleich da in beiden Fällen ja direkte Opcodes verwendet werden also:

db 0xEA
db [Segment]
db [Offset]

Gruß Stephan


----------

